# Barrel of habitation door lock fallen out



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

After getting more and more unreliable, the barrel on my habitation door lock has now fallen out completely. 

So I can't lock or unlock it from the outside. 

Does anyone know where to go to get a new one fitted? A general locksmith? Garage? Or specialist?


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Lock*

Good morning,

Take the lock to a locksmith. He will be able to obtain and if he has one in stock, fit it for you. He should be able to obtain a lock that your key fits so no need to get spares cut.

If you do not have them, and they can be fitted I would reccommend that you have Fiamma locks put on. It is a visible deterrent, and I find stronger than the door lock. I have 3 fitted to my 'Ellie'

Neil


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

It may be possible to insert your key into the barrel with it out of the lock and then slide the whole thing back in so you then should be able to unlock/lock your door. This has happened a couple of times with our water filler cap.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As they are sometimes only held in with a spring clip, you may be lucky to have a minimal expense.

Alan


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

The barrel actually fell apart when it came out.


----------

